# tips for cutting into a ceiling / wall corner



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

I am painting a house in a couple of weeks that is new construction - new dryall on both ceilings and walls. The ceiling SF to paint is about about 3500 x 2. The ceiling will get 2 coats of flat white and the walls will get off white or beige colors. I don't have a spray gun nor do I want one. 

I typically cut the ceiling corners (where is meets the wall) with a brush...... but that will take me too long for this type of job.

My question is applying the white ceiling paint in the corners - Should I just use a small roller with a rounded end to cut in for the ceiling?? I don't care about the overlap onto the wall - however, this will need to be brushed out after completing a the room. 

Any suggestions or pics of tricks, tips or devices would be helpful.

Thanks.

Zeebo


----------



## furiousstyles (May 19, 2006)

Last year I did several new construction houses by myself and what i found to work well was to use a lambs wool corner roller when I did the ceilings, followed by brush on walls to make sure there were no goops and then just roll away. Doing it this way is okay if you are planning on putting two coats on walls with decent paint. I put a brush on a pole and cleaned after each corner roll, did the ceilings in a 3000 sq ft house in less than a day, 2000 sq foot house finished before lunch. also used an 18 inch roller.


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks for the reply...

Question for you...did you find the 18 inch roller to heavy with the paint...I have never tried this type of long roller...everyone tells me it's too heavy for ceilings. 

Thanks.

Zeebo


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

*life is a trade off.....*

18 will get it done alot faster and a tad bit easier,but it will be tougher in the short term(does that make sense?)my vote use the 18 ..and get it done a lot faster.....


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

18's can be scary for the first couple minutes. By the end of the day you'll never want a smaller roller. They are a bit heavier, but not by much. Just figure two 9" naps full of paint really. Not heavy at all. You'll knock them out ALOT faster though.


----------



## Flawless Finish (Aug 7, 2006)

How high are the ceilings?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

That's an easy one
Run a mini-roller around the edges for the ceiling
The overlap on the walls is not an issue

Def. get an 18 for the main part of the ceiling
Absolutely
They are not too heavy
I just did a cathedral ceiling with one on a 12-foot pole
That's getting up there in control issues, but not dangerous or _too_ heavy
(ran the mini-roller to cut in on a pole too)

I'd suggest to cut in the walls with a 3" brush and roll the walls with an 18" also

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Even though people use 18" rollers, it's an OSHA no no. I used to use them, but in the end they will wreck your lower back, as painting in general does.

You could roll the ceilings first and cut second. Having good control of your roller will result in being able to fill 90% of the corners without leaving a lot of paint on the walls. With an 18" though, you can't do that because of the way they are made. Maybe go around with a 9" to fill the corners and roll the rest with an 18"? Then a hockey stick to get the rest.


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

Joewho said:


> Even though people use 18" rollers, it's an OSHA no no. I used to use them, but in the end they will wreck your lower back, as painting in general does.


With a proper sized extension pole, and rolling the proper way, you don't bend or put any strain on your back. Most people like to lean into what they're painting & bend with the roller, which brings the back issues. You're supposed to use your arms only in rolling, at the right distance from the wall with a long enough pole & proper hand placement. If you roll correctly, how would it effect your back? :blink:


----------



## furiousstyles (May 19, 2006)

If OSHA says that its ano-no to use 18" rollers, then I guess to be OSHA compliant you cant use them. But proper hand placement on the pole will make or break ya. I never had a problem with them. I primed 2200 sq ft house by myself in a day with an 18" roller. Yeah, my shoulders are a little torched at the end of the day but my back was fine. Next your gonna tell me I cant stand on an empty five to scrape a booger off the ceiling,lol.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL, just keep using that 18 for a few years. LOL.

Have your labor use them too, lol. All the time, everyday.

I'm not gonna tell you anything. Your comments speak for themselves.


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I've been rolling for 7 years now, and have done ATLEAST 400 whole house interiors, and so many room here & theres I could never keep count of, all with an 18". My back has never felt better.

I guess you could say a 9" is an OSHA no no too then. Using a 9" will cause you to do twice as much arm movement, eventually causing problems to the elbows. Yeah.

As for extension pole length... With a longer pole you can grip it properly, allowing you to never use your back (except tight spots such as closets) so your comment completely confuses me. Not to start an arguement or anything. It's stupid. Everybody always knows everything on the internet. 

Edit: That last paragraph is towards what was edited out about longer poles being worse for you or something another.


----------



## DPainting (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd use a 3 inch slim jim with small nap for all the corners and not alot of paint then cut in the walls with finish paint.

Or if you break down and say screw it and get a sprayer hit all the walls and ceilings with primer and backroll, pole-sand walls out for crud and bumps, then spray out the ceilings and backroll, then finally cut in walls with brushes and roll out finishes or spray if possible.

I can safely tell you I was scared of the sprayer a couple of years ago....I love the dam thing when it isn't being fussy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

GLK said:


> Not to start an arguement or anything. It's stupid. Everybody always knows everything on the internet.
> 
> I guess you know more than docotors, and all the documented problems because of that roller. I think you're full of it, and you did start an aguement.
> 
> ...


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

You're absolutely right. The company I work for doesn't do on average 200 Ryan Homes a year between 5-6 guys & I haven't been painting for 7 years. In reality I've only painted my mom/pops house a couple times. Busted I am on that one. :laughing: 

Listen I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just saying I'm right. You say it'll hurt your back, yeah probably. But not no more than a 9" will if you actually know what you're doing. Please do show me documented problems though & I'll be pleased. Really... If they really do indeed cause you problems after using them the proper way, I'd like to know as I never saw it or felt it for myself. Always willing to be educated on what I do wrong if it's going to save me trouble in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

So why not spray?

After the drywallers are done, the carpenters install the closet shelf strips then the painter goes to work.

About 4 man hours to clean and prep the window frames, caulk the window frames, caulk the closet shelf strips, mask the windows, exterior doors, and 3' of the slab off the wall.

Next day, 8 man hours to prime and paint (about 65-70 gal on a 2000 sq ft hse, strip the masking and clean the sprayer.

Later, after the doors are installed, we brush the door jambs, spray the doors, and pre-paint the baseboards.

Seems to be a lot faster.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

65-70 gallons? Are you talking primer and paint. Or spraying primer alone. Seems like a little high to me.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Ummm, I agree... hell we just sprayed out the house we are building... WHOLE house, not just ceilings, with 38. And it's 3700+.


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

He said "... prime and paint..."


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Gotta be primer and two coats he's talking about with that much paint. 

I am quite interested in this OSHA deal with 18" rollers. I have seen them used on hundreds of jobsites with inspectors there watching. I'm sure someone out of all those GC's, supers, inspectors, etc would have said something if an 18" roller was illegal to use. Heck, I'm sure the paint store would say something too when buying so many 18" frames, tubs, and naps. 

I wonder what OSHA says about drywall sanders with those crappy sanding poles that flip over and gouge the wall. 8 hours on one of those suckers applying pressure will kill your back!


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

The 18" being an OSHA no no ... is just plain rediculous... we will forget that was even said and keep it between us...ok??:laughing:

Suggestion for painting ceilings: New homes... spray & back roll... occupied homes... cut & roll... with the roller of your choice...(popcorn/texture ceilings at own discretion) plain and simple...

If you haven't use an 18" before... it don't take much to get a rhythm down... you will get a good shoulder workout...

Anyone that "rolls" first then cuts... is watching to much HGTV...


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

GLK said:


> You're absolutely right. The company I work for doesn't do on average 200 Ryan Homes a year between 5-6 guys & I haven't been painting for 7 years. In reality I've only painted my mom/pops house a couple times. Busted I am on that one. :laughing:
> 
> Listen I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just saying I'm right. You say it'll hurt your back, yeah probably. But not no more than a 9" will if you actually know what you're doing. Please do show me documented problems though & I'll be pleased. Really... If they really do indeed cause you problems after using them the proper way, I'd like to know as I never saw it or felt it for myself. Always willing to be educated on what I do wrong if it's going to save me trouble in the future. :thumbsup:


Well, sorry if I come off sounding like anyone is doing anything wrong. I'm not saying that. I did want to point out that the 18 will cause back trouble after a while. If you're that stout of a guy, and it doesnt' bother you, more power to you. It's hard for me to belive you do 400 houses a year with an 18" roller. I'm not disputing the proper way. That's not rocket science either. Like I said, I used to use them. I do disagree about it being the same as a 9. Use them both properly and an 18 is still twice the weight.
After 20 yrs, my back feels the work, even without the 18". Fair enough? 

I don't know how old you are, and I thought you had your own company. I don't want to argue.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

AAPAINT, 

After seeing your post, I'll check into it. Maybe things did change. I'll eat the crow if I'm wrong. To the best of my knowledge they are supposed to be for floors only. 

JMPG, 

Either you want to argue, or you don't know when it's appropriate to roll then cut. Either way, I'm not going there with you.

To all you guys: I'm having a hard time right now and get a little defensive lately. I'm reading more into the posts than I should. Thanks for your reasonable replies.


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

Joewho said:


> AAPAINT,
> 
> After seeing your post, I'll check into it. Maybe things did change. I'll eat the crow if I'm wrong. To the best of my knowledge they are supposed to be for floors only.
> 
> ...


No argument here... I don't waste my time with that... this is all my opinion... or my own preferences... sometimes a sarcastic comment:laughing: 

ALL painters have different ways & techniques to painting BUT... in my "opinion" its better to cut-in first... then roll... for a more quality finish... In my 12 years as a painter... I have never come across a situation where I had to roll first...

Please tell me when it is appropriate to roll... then cut... maybe you will teach me something...

Try not to read into these posts to much... we are all different... have different opinions... take it for what it is... nun of us have all the answers... thats why we visit this place... we all will learn "something" from one another...


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Joe....I can see where that might make sense. I honestly would have never thought of them being for just floors though....


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for all responses and suggestions. 

Thankfully I'm not regulated by OSHA as I am in Ontario, Canada.

Zeebo


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

JMGP said:


> Please tell me when it is appropriate to roll... then cut...


On flat paint, usually apartments, sometimes new construction.

There have been many, many times over the years, and numerous painters that do it. If it's on hgtv they got it from us.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

About spraying 65 - 70 gal. It's prime and 2 top coats, 8 man hours.

So, why Roll. Especially with brocade texture on the ceilings. 

Sure, I spend more on paint, I save on labor, and I believe it's a better job. 

Still, no one answered the question. Why would you roll and brush new work instead of spray?


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

Joewho said:


> On flat paint, usually apartments, sometimes new construction.
> 
> There have been many, many times over the years, and numerous painters that do it. If it's on hgtv they got it from us.




OOOOHHHHH!!.... thats why I never come across it before...

I dont do apartment painting... and I spray new construction...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

thom said:


> About spraying 65 - 70 gal. It's prime and 2 top coats, 8 man hours.
> 
> So, why Roll. Especially with brocade texture on the ceilings.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't. You have it right. Usually, I spray after the drywall goes up. I like doing trim by hand after it's installed, but sometimes that gets sprayed too. This is where the 18" roller comes in, doing the touch-ups.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

thom said:


> About spraying 65 - 70 gal. It's prime and 2 top coats, 8 man hours.
> 
> So, why Roll. Especially with brocade texture on the ceilings.
> 
> ...


Prime and two top coats... if it's a 1200 square tract home that's 78000 square of paint you are putting on 3600 square, I hope there are LOTS of walls.... I do the same with way less paint when spraying.

Your question - because the GC doesn't want the walls sprayed. 95% of new homes in this area have GC's that are totally against spraying walls... besides the fact they are colored.


----------

